# Anyone hunt granger wma?



## Jkj1986 (Jul 11, 2014)

Just put in for the draw just curious if anyone has had any luck out there.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Granger used to get some absolute monsters. 160's to 170's. This was maybe 15 yrs ago. Problem was TPWD would post pics of the deer and before you knew it every farmer and rancher had hunters banging on their doors and it got shot out. Hadn't seen any real big ones out of there lately. Imagine it's because of that and urban development hurt them. 
Doesn't mean they are all gone though. Good luck!
Oh, lots of pigs and I've seen roosts of turkey in there also.


----------

